

Show HN: Add smart notifications, digests and read receipts to your app - whatupdave
https://readraptor.com

======
whatupdave
OP here. We built this on Assembly. The code is open and we'd love if people
got involved to help building it. Check it out on [https://github.com/asm-
products/readraptor](https://github.com/asm-products/readraptor)

~~~
ukd1
Looks sweet!

